# Impossible to get sound with jackd



## nadstaky (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello,

Been a long time since I try to make sound work with audio/jack.

I run the daemon as regular user :

```
/usr/local/bin/jackd -r -m -doss -r44100 -p1024 -n3 -w16 -i0
Copyright 2001-2009 Paul Davis, Stephane Letz, Jack O'Quinn, Torben Hohn and others.
jackd comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY
This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it
under certain conditions; see the file COPYING for details

JACK compiled with System V SHM support.
loading driver ..
oss_driver: /dev/dsp : 0x10/2/48000 (4096)
oss_driver: indevbuf 0 B, outdevbuf 4096 B
oss_driver: not using barrier mode, (single thread)
```
VLC (built with jack support) connects to jack system outputs (I use Patchage to see the connections) but there is no sound at all.

With a musicpd player (cantata) configured to use jack, there's no connection at all and when I press play it stays on pause...

As you can see above, OSS driver claims to use /dev/dsp but I have no such file... All I have is :

```
/dev/dsp0.vp0 /dev/dsp2.vp0 /dev/dsp4.0  /dev/dsp5.vp0
/dev/dsp1.vp0 /dev/dsp3.vp0 /dev/dsp4.3  /dev/dsp6.vp0
```
I've tested both VLC and cantata with OSS, I do have sound.

Now, I just don't know what to do :/

Any help will be appreciated...

Thanks,
Nad


----------



## nadstaky (Jan 13, 2015)

OK,
I now run jackd like this :
`/usr/local/bin/jackd -r -m -doss -r44100 -p1024 -n3`
I've make a `ln -sf` between /dev/dsp4 (osstest have sound with it) and... I have sound with VLC.

The problem is that the sound "stutters" : music/silense/music/silence/noise/music/... and when I stop playing I have a huge noise that only stops when I kill jackd.

Any little help/ideas please?


----------

